# Temp tags



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Anybody got any experience of these, worth buying or not?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely. No faffing with a thermometer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They're long lasting when well looked after.

I find they often last more than 6 months.

In a commercial environment they should last 3 months

As long as you don't use a scourer on them they will give you months of hassle-free, hygienic, milk temperature monitoring, increasing your consistency of milk temperature.

There's no calibration required and they have less lag than a thermometer


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Think I'll be purchasing then as my thermometer is all over the place


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

They're a great way of teaching you how to gauge milk temp by holding your hand under the jug as the temp tag comes up to colour temp. Rarely look at my temp tags now - if you can't keep your hand on the jug for more than two secs, you're milk is spot on.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> They're a great way of teaching you how to gauge milk temp by holding your hand under the jug as the temp tag comes up to colour temp. Rarely look at my temp tags now - if you can't keep your hand on the jug for more than two secs, you're milk is spot on.


They're good for a calibrating your hands for sure - mine are 20% asbestos so the milk is ready when it the jug feels 'a bit warm'


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Think my hands can't take the heat yet, seem to turn off way too soon unless thermometer in milk but maybe that's broke


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The hand is the best thermometer , when its too hot to touch it'll be 55c ish. Until you've got the knack grab temp tags to learn the noise and smell changes as the milk heats


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Temp tags are superb


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

TempTags can be purchased from Bella Barista and selected Roasters

If you would like your roaster to stock TempTags please PM me

A referral fee will be paid for a successful referral (min order 30 sheets)


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I ordered some from BB when I got my grinder, they are brilliant.

Make it so much easier than faffing with thermometers

Do it


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

They do exactly what everyone before me has said.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

+1. I Have a feeling I bought mine through the forum. But they've lasted that long that I can't entirely remember. Thermometer lives the the cupboard now and never comes out.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

got a set for christmas.... last year. still on the first sticker of 4 and it's still going strong. such good VFM


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Have to admit my thermometer has been left in the draw since buying the temp tags and I'm still on the first tag and it's well past 6 months. Must admit I can't keep my hand on the jug for a second even before the tag turns yellow but then I do have skin as soft as a baby's bum...ahem! or is it because I'm a southern softy?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When they start to turn yellow when the jug is cold then it's time to change

If they've been on for a year it's recommended to change as well

They certainly have longevity


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I actually changed the one on my larger jug today! Had lasted ages and I probably could have squeezed some more life out of it, but the new one does behave much more smoothly.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Love them, makes streaming more accurate for me and I can now tell when it is ready with the sound and feel most of the time


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I know I am a little late to this thread, but I swear by them and have both the soya and a skim milk ones attached to my milk jug. They both run at different temperatures so react at 58 degrees for the soya and 65 for the skim milk if I remember. I did make the mistake initially of getting them from Bella Barista. £3.99 postage is nothing more than a mickey take for something that should cost no more than £1.50. I then found somewhere else that did them at a far reduced postal charge.


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

Do they go on the inside or the outside of the jug?


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

matthew2456 said:


> Do they go on the inside or the outside of the jug?


outside


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The reaction temps are

Full Cream (Brown coloured) and Skim (Cream coloured) both react at 65c

Soy (Red coloured) reacts at 58c

The TempTag is fitted to the outside of the jug, close to the bottom, where you can see it when steaming


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

One set of mine is still working 9 months on and after many thousand flat whites.

JP


----------

